# line array with these?



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

can someone give me info on this? like if i did a line array with a ton of these, what tweets/midsbass would i use, etc...i dont know anything about building line arrays,,,,would these be good to use? and just coat the cones in the laquor stuff to stiffen it?

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=289-084
http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1559
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/show...104&vReviewShow=1&vReviewRand=1995344#reviews
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=289-102
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/show...012&vReviewShow=1&vReviewRand=5553066#reviews


basically looking for something loud/sound decent, and just make peoples jaws drop when they see 2 huge arrays in my room with like 20 mids per side lol


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

Line array speakers will require the same type of love you
give a regular speaker. You have to design the whole system well to really see the big reward. You need decent
mids as long as the driver can do some bass duty to allow
integration to a subwoofer. A quality tweeter array really
brings out the best of an array, most people really skimp
on this part. From passive to digital crossover can boost
performance big time. From low powered amplifiers to
high power, you enter a new world of audio playback.


Post #117

http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=180791&page=8

Where did you get the lacquer idea ?    

You are better off getting a $10 - $15 midwoofer minimum
as it can do a better job of midrange and bass in a large
array, unless you find a really good buyout driver.

Right now, the buyout drivers are ok, nothing stands out
as being super sweet. The last super sweet PE buyout
was those 4" Pioneer midwoofers for 49 cents, later nicknamed 'NSB's'. I used these in my budget array with
great results.

The 3" mid isn't bad for $4. Fs is about 115hz
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=289-084

Try to get a midwoofer that has Fs lower than 100hz,
plus model it in WinISD to see how it performs in sealed
or ported designs. More is better. lol

You can buy those $1 mids to experiment but factor in
shipping costs, Fs is 250hz, not too sweet. I don't
want you to throw away money on a venture, so maybe
think about the whole project and figure out if you want
a nice array or just throwing money at a random
experiment.

For tweeter arrays; sorted by price
25 cent - $1 mylars
$4 dome
$35 PT2C planar
$40 Neo3 planar [I would use non PDR] 
$60 Neo8 planar 
??? Neo8 Danny's custom
$118 Fountek NeoCd2.0 ribbon
... etc ... the list can go on ...

If you need more info, pm.. I have some links.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

where in florida are you? you seem to know your stuff about this.


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

Never been to Florida......... the hurricanes would eat
up my speakers


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Not sure what your after, but it looks like as cheap as possible.

look at some of this

http://www.apexjr.com/speakerstuff.html

This guy seems to have a lot of NOS of KLH drivers

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZshadyskys


if you want something thats going to play nicely, 5 1/4 ` s, frames touching or as close as you can, tweeters  well if you can get past the combing everyone bitches about [starting to think the ones that ***** the most don't have a line array]then you got it made

try these

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=275-030
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=275-035

I read somewhere one or the other was ever so slightly better.

if you can keep the center line of the mid to tweeters 5 1/4" or closer


----------

